
Ask HN: How can I get into Finance/HFT development? - oliv__
Hi Hn,<p>I&#x27;m a self taught web developer, have experience with back and front end (node and  python mostly), and have also been interested in finance as a hobby (I trade casually).
I don&#x27;t have any higher education in CS or Math but I think I&#x27;m rather rational by nature and I was pretty good at math back when I was still in school. I also love learning so I&#x27;ll be glad to take on whatever skills&#x2F;knowledge I might missing.<p>I feel like the intersection of those two interests might be something I&#x27;d like to pursue further so I was wondering if anyone here had any insight&#x2F;ideas&#x2F;experience as to how I could get into that world, if there are any books you could suggest, required skills&#x2F;languages in use, anything that could point me in the right direction really.<p>Thanks!
======
ydnaclementine
I'm in the same boat as you, interested but don't know what to do. So I've
done this:

1\. Read 'A New Trading for a Living', this will teach you about how to trade
without a computer, understand indicators, trader psychology. I figure if you
can't trade using daily charts, you won't be able be any good in a shorter
timeframe

2\. Learn how to use quantopian (or similar). I figure that this would be
helpful getting into how the right mindset for automated trading

3\. Go look at open jobs for HFT firms, see what skills they're advertising
for, talk to a recruiter, etc. I'm lucky in NYC and that job area is available

